# Found great report on Polyurea coating



## BREED BOY (Sep 16, 2016)

To slip-proof and seal trailer floors with truck bed liner I paid through the nose. Finally after major research I located this report. Got great deal- yes! Did the work but did not get ripped off. Tried the stuff- it works. We sealed several trailers with DIY polyurea truck bed liner. Members of my coop are on board to apply polyurea on their own DIY style. This report clarifies that it's polyurea what vendors like Line-X use for truck bed liner, blast mitigation, etc. Others like Spray-Lining & Coatings have it available to us. I linked here couldn't upload the report. *https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B81ZhL42Eo8Wdm8tM1BhNm1BXzA/view?usp=sharing*


----------

